# John Paul Jones - raid on Whitehaven



## Danny McG (Jul 1, 2017)

I live in Whitehaven UK. One of it's (few) claims to fame is John Paul Jones, in American war of Independence, attacked the harbour and, after spiking several cannon, proceeded with his crew to set fire to loads of tall ships.
There is a large pub named after him, there have been re-enactments by historical societies and local schools, for many years, teach about him ad nauseum in history.
It has recently come to my attention that this American hero was accused of underage sex. I can only find conflicting details about this; does anyone specialise in that time period who might have more info please?
Thanks
Danny


----------



## anno (Jul 2, 2017)

I only know he played bass for Led Zeppelin


----------



## Danny McG (Jul 2, 2017)

Not to be confused with Paul Jones who sang for Manfred Mann


----------



## Dave (Jul 2, 2017)

So, was he any kind of singer at all? A sea shanty, or two, maybe? Pyramid Stage at Glastonbury? 

Interesting, he was from Kirkcubrightshire. Some of my ancestors are from that neck of the woods. Also, after serving in the American Navy he served in the Imperial Russian Navy. I'm surprised he isn't more well known. It has the makings of a ripping good book or film.


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 2, 2017)

Dave said:


> Interesting, he was from Kirkcubrightshire. Some of my ancestors are from that neck of the woods.


I'm in the same boat**.


Dave said:


> It has the makings of a ripping good book or film.


According to his Wikipedia page, his exploits have inspired both novels and films. Whether they are any good, I can't say. (Oh, and apparently Franklin Delano Roosevelt -- yes, _that_ Franklin Delano Roosevelt -- submitted a screenplay to the owner of Paramount Pictures, who rejected it.)



** - Not the _USS Ranger_, obviously.


----------



## The Ace (Jul 3, 2017)

Father of the US Navy, a Rear Admiral in the Imperial Russian Navy, and little more than a footnote in his native Scotland.


----------



## Parson (Jul 3, 2017)

I read one book on John Paul Jones and that accusation was not mentioned, but I don't think that proves anything one way or the other.


----------



## Danny McG (Jul 28, 2017)

Found this today on a facebook page about graves and cemeteries (hey, we all need relaxation!)..
Malcolm Ward


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 28, 2017)

He has a big connection to our town too - Carrickfergus - where he fought a sea battle. I have a few local history books around and will see if anything is mentioned


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 28, 2017)

dannymcg said:


> hey, we all need relaxation


Aren't you meant to be burying your face in a book...?


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 29, 2017)

The Ace said:


> Father of the US Navy, a Rear Admiral in the Imperial Russian Navy, and little more than a footnote in his native Scotland.


There's also Samuel Greig, born in Fife, father of the Russian Navy. Chief among those who mourned his passing  was Catherine The Great herself. He is now little known in his native country


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 31, 2017)

I was certain I'd read something about JPJ attacking my home town (Dunbar) and, sure enough, here it is.
History Article Around Dunbar | Dunbar and the American War of Independence


----------

